# whoa, look at the size of this fish caught in the fraser



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

this is a white sturgeon from the Fraser river here in BC! crazyness

Anglers hook 100-year-old monster fish weighing over 35 stone | Mail Online

















i like this quote "George is quite a small guy so I had to grab him and hold him down because the fish was lifting him off his seat."


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

That is sure one big fish ! I wonder what other large fish live in the Fraser River ? It is a big body of water after all.


----------



## Raven (Apr 24, 2010)

biggest sturgeon ive caught in there was 6' 4".

Looks like they tail roped the fish to get it to shore...  tisk tisk


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, no wonder they are posing with it in the water 35 stone is about 500 lbs.


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

well theres that, and the fact that sturgeon is catch and release, so they actually cant take it out of the water. 

I've caught a 7 footer before...yowzas they are big and strong! kinda creepy too!


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

These guys are endangered so I take it you're not allowed to take them home? I really hope not.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

oh i think thats bigger than 500 pound. ive seen and caught alot of sturgeon


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

KBS1664 said:


> These guys are endangered so I take it you're not allowed to take them home? I really hope not.


its catch and release only . i am pretty dam sure they let it go


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

that's a good amount of sturgie


----------



## Raven (Apr 24, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> oh i think thats bigger than 500 pound. ive seen and caught alot of sturgeon


the article says it was a 10ft dino. That would make it around 542 lbs according to most length/weight charts.

AnglingBC for freshwater fishing and saltwater fishing in B.C. - Sturgeon Weight Chart

A great catch. That article is a few years old now, there have been some even bigger caught more recently if memory serves me correctly.

Here's one from this year...

'It's ridiculously huge': Fraser River fishermen net massive sturgeon


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

It was on the paper. I posted it up on my "wall of fish stuff", it's interesting to know there are big fish like this at our front door.


----------

